# Aussie Aussie Aussie



## savarin (Jan 25, 2015)

Aussie Aussie Aussie Oy Oy Oy!
Happy Australia Day


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 25, 2015)

Heading for the pool with a beer in hand right now 

cheers Phil


----------



## thomas s (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Aussie day to you guys. weather man said we have two feet of snow on the way. thomas s.


----------



## savarin (Jan 26, 2015)

thomas s said:


> Happy Aussie day to you guys. weather man said we have two feet of snow on the way. thomas s.



Could do with a splash of that here, 95'F 78% humidity


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Australia Day!!!!
:drinkingbeer:


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Australia Day! :drink2:

Cold here but no snow. We'll take half of your heat.



Cheers.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy Stralia Day. Something I don't understand about Your History. Books say England sent all the troublemakers there as punishment. I have seen and heard that England is famous for cold and wet weather. I have seen and heard that Stralia is famous for great looking beaches, decent weather, great looking Shelia's, and off the very beaten path. What were they thinking? You got the best end of that deal.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 28, 2015)

DW and I are planning a trip there right now for our summer. I wanted to complete the lap, done  Cains to Sidney,  but the cost of rental 4x4 will shorten the stay. My wife is rockhound,(fossicking), so a 4x4 is needed.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 28, 2015)

I never get more home sick for Straya' than on Straya' Day. There is just something really wrong with not having a pie in one hand and a stubbie in the other on the most hallowed day in the world. Oh, and I can't forget the flies trying to crawl into your nostrils.

Paul.


----------

